# Rental Ad not posted.  Awaiting TUG email



## smtclem (Feb 14, 2017)

New to TUG.  I registered as a member and paid.  Prepared an ad to rent Timeshare.  Had not seen it posted.  Emailed TUG, requested some information  ie email confirmation from the Resort to confirm the rental agreement.  I sent that.  No reply back from TUG, phoned and left a message, no reply as of yet.
Does it take this long once registered?   Appreciate reponse to my email so I can get the rental ad up and running.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi smtclem! We would suggest checking your spam/junk email folders...your ad was posted shortly after we received the owner reservation confirmation.

you can also view the status of any ad by logging into the marketplace, and choosing the "view your classified ads" link from the very top Timeshare Marketplace drop down menu.


----------



## smtclem (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks so much for the help.  Appreciate it.

Wish me luck in renting.  Next step is to sell.

Susanne


----------

